# Help and advice needed!!



## awinrow (May 4, 2011)

Hello All ! I'm looking for advice from some experienced tourers! 
With an "inlaws" wedding in Italy in July I've realised the appeal of hiring a motorhome to make a holiday out of an otherwise expensive long weekend !
Finding a motorhome was not a problem but would really appreciate any advice/recommendations.
The basic plan is from England via calais ferry across northern france into switzerland to italy over a 4 day period, 3 days in italy in the lake garda area for the wedding then return over 4 days via southern and western france and calais.
Not a long "Tour" compared to some blogs i've seen so need to see the best bits en route that we can!!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Just drive, stop when you see something you like, enjoy.


What other specific advice were you looking for ?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You may have to pay a road tax in Switzerland which is why we normally avoid it.
Alan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

I have done Garda and back in seven days, so even for a short hop it is quite do-able.

Where is the wedding?

I would try to pitch at Peschiera del Garda so you can get....

1) Trains within a few minutes walk - to Verona, Milan, Venice
2) Buses to Mantova, Verona

Bus services in Italy are very good from my experience.;

Russell


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Spend a few pounds with Vicarious books and buy "All the Aires in France" You may not only save yourself a lot of money but realise why so many of us love motorhoming.
The Aires are set in over 1000 towns and villages and are often free with essential facilities. Motorhomes may use campsites but being fairly self contained, they do not need them.
Alan


----------

